# Vision Problems



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

what exactly are your symptoms visually? I notice myself having the greatest problem with my vision...i get into these intense stares almost, like im not even looking at things...like i dont have a face

i find myself always complaining about my vision...thinking that thats the problem. I personally didnt need glasses until i graduated highschool, and now im 21, so wearing glasses doesnt work for me, because its like, i notice the rims and i get panicky when im in a conversation because i cant focus

also, with my contacts, they get dried out a lot, and i feel the dryness and that distracts me...then if i dont wear anything, it really feeds the derealization part because my visions blurry

does anyone have any tips on what they do when they find themselves in those crazy staring espisodes of unreality? obviously theres not one thing to do to fix it, but how do u cope?

i personally try to talk to myself...silently, obviously, but it helps keep me out of my head and back in touch with reality to an extent


----------



## ballagher (Aug 18, 2004)

i don't mean to come across as a stickler, but the Regaining Reality section should be for good news stories, tips, etc. questions such as yours should be asked in the general discussion area. many of us come to the Regaining Reality section to gain energy and positive comments that help us get through the day...

i strongly urge everyone to keep the Regaining Reality section just that...a good news, helpful tips area that helped DPers...


----------



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

ummm the vision thing is scary..i think the more stressed out u are the worse it gets. i was confused as to why u were asking for advice because it seems u know a way to help yourself already...


----------

